# suggestions



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

So I added a new graco 395 to my fleet. I now have 2 airless setups, plus a conventional hvlp at the shop. I really like spraying Primers with the hvlp for the control and consistentsy of coating.
My shop landlord now tells me he needs his compressor back(came with the shop). Wondering if I should get another compressor, or just buy one of those portable turbine units. Or nothing. Or both!I spray alot of BIN in the shop, but not sure I want to run it through my airless yet..


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

Running BIN through the airless can be a pain. Constantly tossing good filters, wasting more solvents than normal, blowing seals regularly.

Me personally, I picked up a portable double tank compressor with a pot. I will be using this for BIN and lacquers only. And if you don't want to use the pressure pot, you can still just use a cup gun. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

If you're happy spraying as you have been, my gut is to say get a compressor. Perhaps you haven't used it for anything else, but they are very useful multi-purpose tools.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

depends on how portable you want it to be. Shop use i'm really partial to a big compressor so you can run other tools off it. for portability its really hard to beat the turbine units


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I concur with CMN about portability of the HVLP turbines. But if I was to go that route, I would not go with one smaller than a six stage.


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

Wouldn't a Turbine cause BIN to dry to quickly?
I had issues in the past with precat lacquers and my Turbine HVLP

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont think it matters with BIN, as you're gonna sand it smooth anyway. Im not big on running lacquers through anything other than airless myself.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

RH said:


> I concur with CMN about portability of the HVLP turbines. But if I was to go that route, I would not go with one smaller than a six stage.


5 stage is fine. no one really makes a 6 stage other than titan 115 and I highly prefer the graco over the 115 after having owned both. We are liking the graco with gravity fed conversion, just wish there was an option to buy it stock in that configuration.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

SS_painting said:


> Wouldn't a Turbine cause BIN to dry to quickly?
> I had issues in the past with precat lacquers and my Turbine HVLP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Do you think the turbine units dry the paint even more rapidly than a conventional setup.? AKA Compressor..


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Do you think the turbine units dry the paint even more rapidly than a conventional setup.? AKA Compressor..


Yes, 100% the Turbine 'heats up' the material causing it to dry quickly

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

For conventional, I'd go with a compressor. Higher pressures and more CFM.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

SS_painting said:


> Yes, 100% the Turbine 'heats up' the material causing it to dry quickly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


What if you added a pressure pot to the equation?


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> What if you added a pressure pot to the equation?


Mine had one, about 3 quarts. It's the heat from the Turbine that was setting the material up way to quickly.
The lacquer was dry before it even hit the substrate. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been using my little titan 400 as a dedicated BIN only sprayer for the last four years. It's sprayed at least 75-100 sets so far without any issues.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've been using my little titan 400 as a dedicated BIN only sprayer for the last four years. It's sprayed at least 75-100 sets so far without any issues.


You don't find the airless too aggresive for priming cabinets etc..? What's 1 of those worth?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> You don't find the airless too aggresive for priming cabinets etc..? What's 1 of those worth?


No I don't find it to be too aggressive, looks like you can pick one up for around $600-$700. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> No I don't find it to be too aggressive, looks like you can pick one up for around $600-$700.
> 
> That's pretty decent actually. This comes down to a decision of whether to spray on site or not. I usually still have someone on site
> brushing and rolling boxes, while I am at the shop spraying the doors. This system works well theoretically, except that finished look isn't always as nice as a sprayed finish. It also is taking 3 and sometimes 4 coats over primer when rolling over a darker colour..
> If I decide to spray onsite, I would have 2 to 3 airless machines onsite depending on how many colours I am working with, unless you want to clean your machine after every coat and chance watering down \ losing product. Or alternatively try out a turbine hvlp unit allowing for quick cup changes. Lot's of math involved here, or am I just over thinking it?


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a Titan 115 that I spray BIN with all the time. I don't have any issues with it drying to fast. It has a high and low mode which I believe switches it between 4 and 6 stage. We spray BIN on low and it is fine, so my thought is the Graco 5 stage is fine too. I will say this unit is only a couple of years old and just today I thought I heard it making a funny whirring sound that was not normal. I also have an old 9100 which is only a 4 stage and it sprays BIN fine too. That sucker was bought in 93 and is still spraying. I was just thinking after hearing that noise that it may outlast the new one. If it does, I'm going to try a Graco or a CA Technologies AAA.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Rbriggs82 said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't find it to be too aggressive, looks like you can pick one up for around $600-$700.
> ...


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> finishesbykevyn said:
> 
> 
> > No you're not over thinking it, that would make sense if you decide to spray the boxes. I've decided to stick with brush and rolling the boxes in place so having a dedicated bin sprayer at the shop works well for me.
> ...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Rbriggs82 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you rolling BIN on the boxes too?
> ...


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Graco does have the free gun offer right now when you buy the pro contractor or pro comp.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mug said:


> Graco does have the free gun offer right now when you buy the pro contractor or pro comp.



That's a good deal, personally though I don't care for the graco PPS system. Get them with a metal siphon cup or convert to gravity fed.


----------

